# Axolotl



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

pickin up an Axolotl on wednesday its about 5 inch,does anyone have any info on these.Are they active?suitable tankmates?how big do they grow?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Just search google. I just did and I found tons of information :nod:

Edit: here is a informative link:

www.axolotl.org


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

best kept in species tanks, they are coldwater and very nice creatures, axolotl.org is an amazing site.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow they look cool are they agressive at all and do they feed on other fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very neat example of neoteny (staying juvenile, because juvenile salamanders are often aquatic). Good luck with them

MOVED....


----------

